# Big Body 2 door conversion



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

I understand most of it but my only question is what do they do for a door jamb.
cause the rear door ends on a wheel well :banghead:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

If you look at a coupe and a 4dr side by side, you can see that the front doors are stretched and the quarter panel section were the back door "is"or should I say "was" is also stetched, the back door is a part of the new quarter(were the top and the back window are now newly located, this is something that is kinda like a obsesion for me right now,but the "secret" will not be out for a while unless topo gives it up or you think that you personally capable of this task.......I think I am totally capable.....good luck :biggrin: 

BIG UPS TO THE MAN.......OCTAVIO "TOPO" VILLAFANA


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

where did you get that pix from


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Oct 17 2006, 11:30 PM~6390792
> *
> *


 nice pic do you know the length in the front door.


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

im gonna guess at 60" :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

all they do for the door jam is move the front door jam back in place to meet up with were the door starts


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 23 2006, 03:55 PM~6426857
> *all they do for the door jam is move the front door jam back in place to meet up with were the door starts
> *


 :thumbsup: thats good info thanks.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Oct 23 2006, 09:36 PM~6428710
> *:thumbsup: thats good info thanks.
> *


cut and relocate just be carefull always do the math twice and your gonna need a couple of levels to make shure you got everything lining up. good luck homie


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i got a question here........


instead of stretching the door.....


could you just use the doors off a 2 door caddy???



if you would do that it seems it would be easier because all you might have to do is relocate the door hinges and b pillar........


just wondering


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

thats a good question but i think its a matter of bodylines though only the eldorado is close enough to consider that. i dont think the shortbody 89-94 coupe is close enough. BUT THATS MY OPINON! (<stated for any haters :biggrin: )


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 25 2006, 04:14 AM~6439273
> *cut and relocate just be carefull always do the math twice and your gonna need a couple of levels to make shure you got everything lining up.  good luck homie
> *


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 25 2006, 10:40 AM~6440829
> *thats a good question but i think its a matter of bodylines though only the eldorado is close enough to consider that. i dont think the shortbody 89-94 coupe is close enough. BUT THATS MY OPINON! (<stated for any haters :biggrin: )
> *


couldn't of had said it better myslf  :thumbsup:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

hey JG CUSTOMZ what up with tha eldo? :biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

There is a big difference in the door style, but the 2 doors are 50" long and that length is gonna look good. I was planning on doing one, but I am more involved in getting my shop done right now. You also have to take in mind if you are gonna create a back seat that people will get in and out of. That is if you relocate the front seats, which I was gonna do b/c I think the seat position will look better if you move the seat towards the rear ( I am tall and I wanted more legroom)


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

There is a big difference in the door style, but the 2 doors are 50" long and that length is gonna look good. I was planning on doing one, but I am more involved in getting my shop done right now. You also have to take in mind if you are gonna create a back seat that people will get in and out of. That is if you relocate the front seats, which I was gonna do b/c I think the seat position will look better if you move the seat towards the rear ( I am tall and I wanted more legroom)


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

KEEP IT PIMMPIN, PIMMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Jaime, are you thinking about trying this? Because if you are, I have a donor. :biggrin:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

im takin orders.......any one? :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 26 2006, 01:51 PM~6450184
> *im takin orders.......any one? :biggrin:
> *


Cuanto cuesta? :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 26 2006, 12:43 PM~6448802
> *Jaime, are you thinking about trying this?  Because if you are, I have a donor.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 26 2006, 03:22 PM~6450793
> *:0
> *


You know it's high on my list of attainable dreams!  :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 26 2006, 11:43 AM~6448802
> *Jaime, are you thinking about trying this?  Because if you are, I have a donor.  :biggrin:
> *


Thinking about it :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 26 2006, 04:19 PM~6450777
> *Cuanto cuesta?  :biggrin:
> *


nice spanish bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 26 2006, 01:51 PM~6450184
> *im takin orders.......any one? :biggrin:
> *


your a fucking joke..


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

THIS IS A FORUM NOT A (HATE-OFF!) SAW YOUR LAST POST IN (CUSTOM INTERIORS) YOUR A FUCKIN JOKE "UNITED COLLISION" DONT DO BULLSHIT! DONT LET THA # OF POSTS FOOL YOU!----POST SOME HELPFUL INFO FOR THESE PEOPLE OR CLOSE YOUR MOUTH!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 29 2006, 12:43 PM~6467275
> *THIS IS A FORUM NOT A (HATE-OFF!) SAW YOUR LAST POST IN (CUSTOM INTERIORS) YOUR A FUCKIN JOKE "UNITED COLLISION" DONT DO BULLSHIT! DONT LET THA # OF POSTS FOOL YOU!----POST SOME HELPFUL INFO FOR THESE PEOPLE OR CLOSE YOUR MOUTH!
> *


but your helping them telling them to use a lebaron top :uh:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT LEBARON TOP HERE, WRONG FORUM PIMP! THAT WAS CUSTOM INTERIORS.


KEEP IT INFORMATIVE


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a 91 caprice that i picked up for $200 as a donor car for my 92 caprice so that i could pull out all the suspension 2 get it chromed n what little pieces i needed for my 92. Now since i have the car n it didnt cost me much and ive never seen a 2 door caprice convert i want to try n build one when my 92 is done. My front doors are already at a length of 48 inches. Are caprice front doors longer that the 93-96 fleetwood doors. Seems to me like the doors would look good at 52 inches


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

to make i easy for ourself find a fullsize 2dr window in tha junkyard close to that length and go from there so you will already have door glass hope that made sense to you i think from looin at that caprice coupe conversions on this site a longer door would look better like say 58-60" (MY OPINION) :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

the caprice 1992-1996 are the same body style as the big body caddys 93-96 that what gm based their caddys from it would look tight on a caprice but i know some one that was in the hunt to built not sure if finished how about a lincoln 1990-1997 2 door it up in the air


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

I saw somebody on here do one but it was just for fun and they cut the roof off check in this forum i think it was a 94?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

58 inches looks a lil 2 long to me , maybe 54 inches would be aight


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

good luck on the attempt, it couldn't be that hard, theirs been guys converting 4 doors to 2 doors,or rag tops to hard tops,etc since the 50's.

all it takes is time,effort,craftsmenship and dedication.


keep us posted.


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

aaaammmennn! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

The only reason i decided to do a 2 door convert conversion on my caprice is cus i alrady have the caprice and it didnt cost me that much. Im not building some top secret only 2 be unveiled at a car show, i just wanted 2 see if i could do it and its something different , also im swappin the capice front end for a buick roadmaster fron clip. Havent decided on what kind of top i wanna use , lookin for some suggestions on the top


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 29 2006, 12:22 PM~6466980
> *your a fucking joke..
> *


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i persoanly liek the 91-92 chevy caprices,something about that reae skirt when its layed just looks awesome.


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 29 2006, 03:44 PM~6467761
> *aaaammmennn! :thumbsup:
> *


Any pics yet homie


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Nov 5 2006, 06:45 AM~6507073
> *Any pics yet homie
> *


yea iw ould like to see some pics... i mean you were serious RIGHT??? :uh:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I know the secrets, ive seen them both during the building stage, and there arent any real secrets. Just think of simple ways, theres enough work already dont make it more complicated then it is, think smart. Im not showing the detail pictures i took because i dunno if Topo is gonne appriciate it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 5 2006, 02:51 PM~6508819
> *I know the secrets, ive seen them both during the building stage, and there arent any real secrets. Just think of simple ways, theres enough work already dont make it more complicated then it is, think smart. Im not showing the detail pictures i took because i dunno if Topo is gonne appriciate it
> *


it is pretty simple.. making it look right is the hard part.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Seems like we all got the idea of making a 2 door out of a 4 door at the same time. Good luck to everyone with the projects.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I wanted to 2door a Roadmaster at one time. For the Caddies, I would look at an 80's Caddy 4-door & 80's Caddy 2-door to see the ratio in door size GM made & then apply that same principal to the Big Body Caddy so that you didn't have a door that was too short or long.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Oct 28 2006, 09:26 PM~6465120
> *nice spanish bro. :thumbsup:
> *


HAHA...I pull it out from time to time, but I'm rusty.


----------

